# Deutz-Allis Baler



## pippsfarm (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone have anything to say about Deutz Allis square balers? I am thinking about a used one thats several years old. He says it is a very reliable baler and the only reason he is selling it is they are going to round bales only. $3000, what do ya think? I am only using it to bale 15 acres so I can't afford to put a ton of money out to get a new baler.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure about your area, but that's a bit high for our area. I've been told that parts can be tough to get for these, but have no first hand knowledge. I'd think you could get a JD or NH, for at least the same money or less, and parts are readily available for them. Just my $.02
Steve


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds like a bit much for the baler. For that price I would look at a NH 273, maybe a 311 or 315...I have a duetz-allis round baler (2.3) that works well, but parts are a bear to find...even at AGCO. So as it gets older, I am sure its days are numbered.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think it's a bit high also.You could have problem getting parts also.Around here you could buy a JD 336 for 2500-3500.Or a comprable NH.

I think I know where there is a NH 271 for sale.In NC Iowa.

But you don't have your location listed so I DON"T KNOW if that is any help to you.


----------



## pippsfarm (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry I left my location out. I am in Northern Indiana, near South Bend. The fella that owns the baler says heston parts will fit it also but then he is trying to sell his baler too.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

pippsfarm said:


> I am in Northern Indiana, near South Bend.


So am I, North Liberty to be exact, who has this baler?


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

pippsfarm said:


> The fella that owns the baler says hesston parts will fit it also but then he is trying to sell his baler too.


Did he say which Hesston baler model? Just curious... Also welcome to the boards. You should join our Indiana Group...lotta hoosiers on here.


----------



## alaskaman (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi to everyone out there..I am looking for a Deutz round baler and saw one of you mention you had a 2.3. A gp 2.5 would be ok also. I live in norther Indiana. Any comments on these balers would be appreciated too.. Problems and things to look for , weak spots ect...Thanks Bob


----------

